# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پردیس لطفا مطلع ها تشریف بیارن تو

## DR-NAZANIN

*سلام به همگی.
بچه ها من واقعا گیجم نمیدونم چی به چیه.یه مشاور درس درمونم پیدا نمیشه.امروز از یه مشاور چند تا سوال پرسیدم همه رو پیچوند.منم دیگه ادامه ندادم.
تو پستای دیگه بعضی از دوستان اشاراتی کردن.ممنون میشم توضیح کامل بدین.
من رتبم به بعضی پردیس های تیپ یک میخوره،مثلا اهواز.
طبیعتا به پردیس های تیپ دو و سه هم میخوره.
اگه من خواستم انتقالی بگیرم،پردیس دور تیپ یک رو بزنم یا نزدیک تیپ دو رو یا کلا تیپ بندی دانشگاه ها اهمیتی نداره تو مسئله انتقال؟
میترسم تیپ یک جای دور رو بزنم از طرفی انتقالی ندن و من بمونم و این مسافت طولانی.
بعد کجا می شه فهمید که ایا محل تشکیل کلاسای دولتی و پردیس یکی هست یا جداست؟ 
توی کارت دانشجویی می نویسه پردیس بین الملل یا مجازی؟یا کلا کارت دانشجویی شون مثه دولتی هاست؟*

----------


## jhasani

> *سلام به همگی.
> بچه ها من واقعا گیجم نمیدونم چی به چیه.یه مشاور درس درمونم پیدا نمیشه.امروز از یه مشاور چند تا سوال پرسیدم همه رو پیچوند.منم دیگه ادامه ندادم.
> تو پستای دیگه بعضی از دوستان اشاراتی کردن.ممنون میشم توضیح کامل بدین.
> من رتبم به بعضی پردیس های تیپ یک میخوره،مثلا اهواز.
> طبیعتا به پردیس های تیپ دو و سه هم میخوره.
> اگه من خواستم انتقالی بگیرم،پردیس دور تیپ یک رو بزنم یا نزدیک تیپ دو رو یا کلا تیپ بندی دانشگاه ها اهمیتی نداره تو مسئله انتقال؟
> میترسم تیپ یک جای دور رو بزنم از طرفی انتقالی ندن و من بمونم و این مسافت طولانی.
> بعد کجا می شه فهمید که ایا محل تشکیل کلاسای دولتی و پردیس یکی هست یا جداست؟ 
> توی کارت دانشجویی می نویسه پردیس بین الملل یا مجازی؟یا کلا کارت دانشجویی شون مثه دولتی هاست؟*



سلام
1. خیلی خیلی دقت کنید و بعد از تحقیق انتخاب رشته محل کنید و اصلا به امید انتقال نباشید؛ چون پردیس "اگه" انتقالی بده(بعد از کلی درد سر و استرس)؛ باید هم به مقصد شهریه بدید و هم به مبدا. ( مقصد که طبیعتا کل شهریه رو میگیره؛ مبدا هم نمیدونم یا کل یا شهریه ی ثابت)؛
اگه مهمانی هم بخواید بگیرید(چه موقت، چه دایم) اونم بعد کلی دردسر؛ اولا به نظرم از همون ابتدای ترم اول نمیشه(و باید یک یا دو ترم گذشته باشه)؛ ثانیا قضیه ی پرداخت مقداری از شهریه(شهریه ثابت) به مبدا پابرجاست؛
پس در نتیجه بهتره از همون اول شهری رو که میخواید قطعا توش چند سال بمونید بزنید. (به نظرم تیپ دو نزدیک از تیپ یک دور، قطعا بهتره؛ همچنین وارد دانشگاه که بشید، میبینید که این تیپ بندی ها واقعا زیاد مهم و تاثیر گذار نیست و مهم، تلاش خود دانشجو هست).
کلا چرا بیاید تیپ یک دور رو بزنید و بعد دنبال انتقال به تیپ دو نزدیک باشید، خوب از همون اول شهر نزدیکتون رو بزنید.

2. این سوالتون رو باید جزیی تر پاسخ بدم؛ کلا دو تا سوال مشابه هم هست که با هم قاطی نشه:

الف) آیا بچه های بین الملل، دقیقا توی کلاس بچه های روزانه و کنار اونها میشینن؟ این رو از دفترچه نمیشه فهمید؛ ولی a. "معمولا" بچه هایظرفیت مازاد، کنار بچه های روزانه هستن و b. بچه های پردیس، "بعضی دانشگاه ها" همون کلاس روزانه ها هستن و "بعضی دانشگا هها" کلاس جدا براشون تشکیل میشه؛ مثلا دارو مشهد، ورودی مهر، کلا روزانه ان و ورودی بهمن، کلا پردیس هستن و دانشجوی پردیس، کنار دانشجوی روزانه نمیشینه.
در مورد سوال الف، اگه دانشگاه خاصی مدنظرتون هست، بهتره از دوستانی که توی اون دانشگاهها هستن یا بچه های همین انجمن سوال کنید.

ب) آیا محل تحصیل(یعنی مکان دانشکده ی مدنظر) در یک رشته، بین بچه های روزانه و مازاد/پردیس یکی هست یا خیر؟ اینو از دفترچه میشه فهمید؛ چون توی قسمت توضیحات مینویسه؛ مثلا(طبق سالهای قبل) محل تحصیل بچه های بین الملل در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یزد، واقع در احمد آباد مشیر هست(نه اون دانشکده و جایی که بچه های روزانه هستن) یا مثالهای دیگه که توی دفترچه هست...
بعضی جاها هم روزانه و بین الملل؛ در یک مکان برگزار میشه (مثل مشهد، ولو با هم، هم کلاسی نیستن).

توی قسمت ب هم، معمولا "مازاد" در همون مکان هستن و "پردیس" هم باید به دفترچه نگاه کرد.(اگه جلوش هیچی ننوشته بود، یعنی توی همون دانشکده ی بچه های روزانه برگزار میشه).

تذکر1: بعضی دانشگاهها، بچه های غیرروزانه، تا آخر علوم پایه مکان دیگه ای هستن و بعدش میان جای بقیه؛ خلاصه بهتره مورد به مورد بررسی بشه.

تذکر2:  اگه بحث مالی ش براتون مهمه؛ حتما دانشگاه به دانشگاه  بررسی کنید، که پارسال ترم اول چقدر گرفتن(معمولا هم زیاد ربطی به تیپ دانشگاه نداره)؛ پارسال دانشگاه تیپ 1 داشتیم که ترم اول 9500 گرفت، دانشگاه تیپ 1 دیگه هم داشتیم که 12 گرفت. نکته ی بعدی اینه که دانشگاههایی وجود دارن که همون موقع، هزینه دو ترم(یعنی سال اول) رو میگیرن.(البته به گمونم اکثرا موقع ثبت نام، فقط همون هزینه ترم اول رو میگیرن).

تذکر3. راجع به هر دانشگاه خواستید، جستجو کنید: اطلاعیه ثبت نام دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مثلا اصفهان+سراسری+97

مثال: https://edu.mui.ac.ir/1722

3. کارت دانشجویی شون معمولا عین روزانه هاست، فقط روش قید شده مثلا دوره ی پردیس بین الملل(مازاد رو نمیدونم).

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*پردیس کدوم از اینا به ترتیب بهتره؟
یزد،کاشان،شهرکرد،اراک،ایل  ام،اهواز،خرم آباد*

----------


## Gladiolus

> *پردیس کدوم از اینا به ترتیب بهتره؟
> یزد،کاشان،شهرکرد،اراک،ایل  ام،اهواز،خرم آباد*


 چه رشته ای؟ پزشکی اهوازو میدونم واقعا خوبه
از بقیه اطلاع ندارم
ولی اگر دوری نزن خودت اذیت میشی برا پزشکی واقعا خیلی مهم نیست عمومی کجا باشی

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Toofan


چه رشته ای؟ پزشکی اهوازو میدونم واقعا خوبه
از بقیه اطلاع ندارم
ولی اگر دوری نزن خودت اذیت میشی برا پزشکی واقعا خیلی مهم نیست عمومی کجا باشی


بله پزشکی رو میگم.خب یزد و کاشان و اراک نزدیک تره.*

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*@araz 
چرا انجمن نقل ها رو اطلاع نمیده.قبلن تشکرا رو اطلاع نمیداد.الان نقل هم بهش اضاف شده*

----------


## hyun jung

یه چند تا نکته هم من اضافه کنم
دانشجوهای پردیس کلا متعلق به دانشکده ی پردیس خودگردان هستن، یعنی ممکنه شفاها گفته بشه که دانشجوی دانشکده ی پزشکی یا دارو یا دندان هستن ولی روی  کاغذ و کارت و سایت ، جلوی دانشکده نوشته پردیس خودگردان و جلوی رشته تحصیلی نوشته میشه مثلا داروسازی ( این موضوع ربطی که اینکه کنار هم بشینن دانشجو های روزانه و پردیس یا جدا باشن نداره. کلاسای ما یکیه ولی ابن موارد صدق میکنه راجبه ما ) در مورد مدرک اطلاعی ندارم که چی مینویسن

از طرفی ، مدرک دانشجوهای پردیس، توسط مسئول پردیس بین الملل امضا میشه ، نه رئیس دانشکده ی مثلا پزشکی یا دندان یا دارو

در مورد انتقال هم قبلا یه سری توضیحات رو داده بودم

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hyun jung


یه چند تا نکته هم من اضافه کنم
دانشجوهای پردیس کلا متعلق به دانشکده ی پردیس خودگردان هستن، یعنی ممکنه شفاها گفته بشه که دانشجوی دانشکده ی پزشکی یا دارو یا دندان هستن ولی روی  کاغذ و کارت و سایت ، جلوی دانشکده نوشته پردیس خودگردان و جلوی رشته تحصیلی نوشته میشه مثلا داروسازی ( این موضوع ربطی که اینکه کنار هم بشینن دانشجو های روزانه و پردیس یا جدا باشن نداره. کلاسای ما یکیه ولی ابن موارد صدق میکنه راجبه ما ) در مورد مدرک اطلاعی ندارم که چی مینویسن

از طرفی ، مدرک دانشجوهای پردیس، توسط مسئول پردیس بین الملل امضا میشه ، نه رئیس دانشکده ی مثلا پزشکی یا دندان یا دارو

در مورد انتقال هم قبلا یه سری توضیحات رو داده بودم


اونایی هم که مازادن کلاساشون جداس مثه پردیس؟رو کارت اونام نوشته مازاد؟*

----------


## hyun jung

> *
> 
> اونایی هم که مازادن کلاساشون جداس مثه پردیس؟رو کارت اونام نوشته مازاد؟*


اطلاع دقیق ندارم ولی یادم میاد تو انجمن یه نفر گفته بود برای مازاد ها کارت و همه چی مثل روزانه هاست و اگر خودشون نگن کسی نمیفهمه که شهریه پرداخت میکنن

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hyun jung


اطلاع دقیق ندارم ولی یادم میاد تو انجمن یه نفر گفته بود برای مازاد ها کارت و همه چی مثل روزانه هاست و اگر خودشون نگن کسی نمیفهمه که شهریه پرداخت میکنن


بین ازاد و پردیس کدوم بهتره؟ از نظر کیفیت آموزشی و شانس قبولی واسه تخصص.شهریه رو میدونم ازاد یه کم کمتره*

----------


## hyun jung

پردیس بهتره چون متعلق به دانشگاه علوم پزشکیه و این به مراتب بهتر از دانشگاه آزاده چون تا جایی که من میدونم دانشگاه آزاد در مورد رشته های مربوط به علوم پزشکی که کارآموزی و کلا حوزه ی بیمارستانی دارن  ،با دانشگاه های آموزشی علوم پزشکی قرارداد داره و ممکنه یه زمانی بنا به دلایلی مشکلی پیش بیاد و دو تا دانشگاه با هم به توافق نرسن
( چند وقت پیش یه موردش رو فکر کنم تو کانال ها دیدم ) اون موقع نمیدونم چی میشه ( دوباره تاکید میکنم که با توجه به مطلبی که خونده بودم گفتم این موضوع رو )
از طرفی اگر کلاس های پردیس و روزانه یکی‌باشه که چه بهتر میشه برای پردیس در مقابل آزاد

واسه تخصص تا جایی که من میدونم فرقی نمیکنه حالا باز خودتون پرس و جو کنین

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hyun jung


پردیس بهتره چون متعلق به دانشگاه علوم پزشکیه و این به مراتب بهتر از دانشگاه آزاده چون تا جایی که من میدونم دانشگاه آزاد در مورد رشته های مربوط به علوم پزشکی که کارآموزی و کلا حوزه ی بیمارستانی دارن  ،با دانشگاه های آموزشی علوم پزشکی قرارداد داره و ممکنه یه زمانی بنا به دلایلی مشکلی پیش بیاد و دو تا دانشگاه با هم به توافق نرسن
( چند وقت پیش یه موردش رو فکر کنم تو کانال ها دیدم ) اون موقع نمیدونم چی میشه ( دوباره تاکید میکنم که با توجه به مطلبی که خونده بودم گفتم این موضوع رو )
از طرفی اگر کلاس های پردیس و روزانه یکی‌باشه که چه بهتر میشه برای پردیس در مقابل آزاد

واسه تخصص تا جایی که من میدونم فرقی نمیکنه حالا باز خودتون پرس و جو کنین


ممنونم.الان داشتم دفترچه پارسال رو میدیدم یه سری از ورودی ها پزشکی مازاد ۶ نفر و اینا بود که قطعا کلاسای اینا با دولتیا یکیه.چون واسه ۶ نفر فک نکنم کلاس جدا بزارن! 
به نظرتون پزشکی مازاد شهرکرد بهتره یا یزد یا کاشان؟*

----------


## bande khoda

> اطلاع دقیق ندارم ولی یادم میاد تو انجمن یه نفر گفته بود برای مازاد ها کارت و همه چی مثل روزانه هاست و اگر خودشون نگن کسی نمیفهمه که شهریه پرداخت میکنن


 ترووخددا بگو شهریه دارو که میری چقدره..همه رو باید یه جا داد یا قسط  بندی  میشه.. :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## hyun jung

> ترووخددا بگو شهریه دارو که میری چقدره..همه رو باید یه جا داد یا قسط  بندی  میشه..


حدودا ۱۰ میلیون هر ترم
برای انتخاب واحد باید شهریه ثابت ( حدود ۲ میلیون ) پرداخت بشه، برای باقیش تا شروع امتحانات اون ترم ( یعنی یه بازه ی ۳ تا ۴ ماهه ) فرصت هست ( البته واسه دانشگاه ما اینجوری بود ممکنه دانشگاه های دیگه متفاوت باشن )

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bande khoda


ترووخددا بگو شهریه دارو که میری چقدره..همه رو باید یه جا داد یا قسط  بندی  میشه..


سوال منم هست.*

----------


## hyun jung

> *
> 
> ممنونم.الان داشتم دفترچه پارسال رو میدیدم یه سری از ورودی ها پزشکی مازاد ۶ نفر و اینا بود که قطعا کلاسای اینا با دولتیا یکیه.چون واسه ۶ نفر فک نکنم کلاس جدا بزارن! 
> به نظرتون پزشکی مازاد شهرکرد بهتره یا یزد یا کاشان؟*


یزد کاشان شهرکرد
( با توجه به اطلاعاتی که از زمان انتخاب رشته ی خودم تو ذهنم مونده گفتم ) باز خودتون بیشتر پرس و جو کنین

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hyun jung


یزد کاشان شهرکرد
( با توجه به اطلاعاتی که از زمان انتخاب رشته ی خودم تو ذهنم مونده گفتم )


حتی با اینکه فاصله هاشون با هم فرق داره؟یعنی فاصله یزد برای من ۴ برابر شهرکرده.پس یعنی ارزشش رو داره برم یزد؟*

----------


## Sarah71

پردیس رشته های علوم پزشکی هیچ فرقی با روزانه نداره همه کلاس ها و همه امتحانا و همه چیزتون مشترکه.اگر خودتون نگید کسی دیگه نمیفهمه.
از لحاظ تخصص هیچ فرقی نداره هییییچ فرقی نداره شما عمومیت تموم شد میخونی واسه دستیاری هیچ اهمیتی هم نداره برای کدوم دانشگاهی.
شک نکن آزاد بری بهتره.فقط هم بخاطر پولش.وگرنه تفاوتی نمیکنه.
حتی آزاد یه خوبیای دیگه ای هم داره.اینکه بیمارستانایی که برای آزاد هست دانشجوهای تخصص نداره مثل پردیس.چون دانشگاه آزاد مقطع رزیدنتی دانشجو نمیگیره اینترن ها خیلی خوب آموزش میبینن تو دوره بیمارستاناشون و از لحاظ عملی خیلی براشون خوبه.
باور کن هیچ فرقی نداره فقط سعی کن تا اونجا که میتونی هزینه ها رو کم کنی.فقط و فقط اون مدرک md که میگیری مهمه.

----------


## hyun jung

> *
> 
> حتی با اینکه فاصله هاشون با هم فرق داره؟یعنی فاصله یزد برای من ۴ برابر شهرکرده.پس یعنی ارزشش رو داره برم یزد؟*


اینا ترتیب انتخابی من واسه اون زمان بود که حالا با توجه به شرایط خودم چیده بودم و اگر اشتباه یادم نمونده باشه گفتم
شما هم با توجه به شرایط خودتون باید ترتیب بزارین. اگر  فاصله و هزینه هاش و اینا مهمه که خب عوضش کنین یا حتی توجه به خوابگاه و رتبه دانشگاه و چه و چه و چه
شاید بهتر باشه با دانشجو های این دانشگاه ها صحبت کنین بعد تصمیم بگیرین ( سوای فاصله و این حرف ها البته )

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_آخرین قبولی پرستاری آزاد چند بوده؟_

----------


## hyun jung

> پردیس رشته های علوم پزشکی هیچ فرقی با روزانه نداره همه کلاس ها و همه امتحانا و همه چیزتون مشترکه.اگر خودتون نگید کسی دیگه نمیفهمه.
> از لحاظ تخصص هیچ فرقی نداره هییییچ فرقی نداره شما عمومیت تموم شد میخونی واسه دستیاری هیچ اهمیتی هم نداره برای کدوم دانشگاهی.
> شک نکن آزاد بری بهتره.فقط هم بخاطر پولش.وگرنه تفاوتی نمیکنه.
> حتی آزاد یه خوبیای دیگه ای هم داره.اینکه بیمارستانایی که برای آزاد هست دانشجوهای تخصص نداره مثل پردیس.چون دانشگاه آزاد مقطع رزیدنتی دانشجو نمیگیره اینترن ها خیلی خوب آموزش میبینن تو دوره بیمارستاناشون و از لحاظ عملی خیلی براشون خوبه.
> باور کن هیچ فرقی نداره فقط سعی کن تا اونجا که میتونی هزینه ها رو کم کنی.فقط و فقط اون مدرک md که میگیری مهمه.


بند اول صحبت هاتون یکم جای تصحیح داره به نظرم
همه جا دانشجوهای روزانه و پردیس با هم نیستن و اینکه گفتین کسی نمیفهمه، بازم همه جا درست نیست. مثلا واسه دانشکده ی ما، شیوه ی تنظیم شماره های دانشجویی برای دانشجوهای پردیس و روزانه کاملا متفاوته و راحت میشه تشخیص داد کی داشنجوی روزانه است و کی دانشجوی پردیس

----------


## Sarah71

بله احتمالا باید تفاوت هایی داشته باش
حقیقتا من بر اساس دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران گفتم 
بله تو لیست اسامی چهار کد اصلی برای همه یکسانه مثلا ۹۵ سال ورودیه که دو رقم اوله ۱۱ مربوط به دانشکده پزشکیه که این چهارتا برای همه یکسانه حالا پردیسا دو رقم بعدیشون با روزانه ها فرق داره.و صد البته اینکه بچه ها انقدر تیزن که حتی آمار سهمیه ایا رو هم در میارن.
درباره محل کلاساشونم که میگید متفاوته خیلی جزئیه چون این دوستان بعد از علوم پایه همه باهم گروه بندی میشن میرن بیمارستان.یعنی بیمارستان جدایی ندارن.

----------


## hyun jung

> بله احتمالا باید تفاوت هایی داشته باش
> حقیقتا من بر اساس دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران گفتم 
> بله تو لیست اسامی چهار کد اصلی برای همه یکسانه مثلا ۹۵ سال ورودیه که دو رقم اوله ۱۱ مربوط به دانشکده پزشکیه که این چهارتا برای همه یکسانه حالا پردیسا دو رقم بعدیشون با روزانه ها فرق داره.و صد البته اینکه بچه ها انقدر تیزن که حتی آمار سهمیه ایا رو هم در میارن.
> درباره محل کلاساشونم که میگید متفاوته خیلی جزئیه چون این دوستان بعد از علوم پایه همه باهم گروه بندی میشن میرن بیمارستان.یعنی بیمارستان جدایی ندارن.


واسه ما تنها وجه مشترک شماره های دانشجویی پردیس و روزانه فقط همون دو رقم اوله ( سال قبولی ) بقیه اش برای روزانه ها یه الگو و برای پردیس ها یه الگوی کاملا متفاوت داره

هر دانشگاه و دانشکده ای روش های خودش رو با توجه به امکانات و موارد دیگه اعمال میکنه دیگه ( جدا از روش های کلی که وجود داره )

----------


## nani87

دوستان در مورد شهریه پردیس< شهریه ثابت و متغیر همه رشته ها توی همه مقاطع یکسانه؟ مثلا کسیکه پردیس دندون میخونه با کسی که پردیس کارشناسی مثلا فیزیوتراپی میخونه از لحاظ شهریه تفاوت هایی دارند؟

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hyun jung


واسه ما تنها وجه مشترک شماره های دانشجویی پردیس و روزانه فقط همون دو رقم اوله ( سال قبولی ) بقیه اش برای روزانه ها یه الگو و برای پردیس ها یه الگوی کاملا متفاوت داره

هر دانشگاه و دانشکده ای روش های خودش رو با توجه به امکانات و موارد دیگه اعمال میکنه دیگه ( جدا از روش های کلی که وجود داره )


قضیه پزشکی نوین چیه؟ خیلی فرق داره؟*

----------


## hyun jung

> دوستان در مورد شهریه پردیس< شهریه ثابت و متغیر همه رشته ها توی همه مقاطع یکسانه؟ مثلا کسیکه پردیس دندون میخونه با کسی که پردیس کارشناسی مثلا فیزیوتراپی میخونه از لحاظ شهریه تفاوت هایی دارند؟


بله تفاوت دارن
حتی دانشجو های پزشکی دوران انترنی و اکسترنی بیشتر ازدوران علوم پایه شهریه دارن
شهریه ی دکتری حرفه ای هم در کل بیشتر از کارشناسیه

----------


## hyun jung

> *
> 
> قضیه پزشکی نوین چیه؟ خیلی فرق داره؟*


نوین شدن یه سری تغییرات تو واحد بندی های دروس و کم شدن طول تحصیل ( یه ترم کمتر ) ایجاد میکنه. من در این حد اطلاعات دارم
در واقع قبل از نوین شدن، ۵ ترم علوم پایه وجود داشت ولی با نوین شدن، شده ۴ ترم

----------


## فرشته13

سلام
ببینین بحث اول فاصله اس
یعنی اگه به هر دلیلی نمیتونین فاصله دورو تحمل کنین
قطعا شهر نزدیک رو انتخاب کنین
ولی اگه دانشگاه مهمه تیپش قضیه فرق داره
بعد تو پردیس شما منبع درآمد دانشگاه حساب میشی که خب سخته انتقالی گرفتن
انتقالی هم بخوای بگیری اول کل شهریه ثابت دانشگاه مبدا رو میدی
بعد میری دانشگاه مقصد شهریه ی ثابت و متغیر میدی
مهمانی فرق داره البته
بعد اصن ربط نداره ک تیپ ۱ قبول میشی تیپ ۲ هم قبول میشی
بستگی داره به اونایی ک با رتبه های بهتر اون شهرو انتخاب کردن
پزشکی نوین هم میخوان جمع و جور کنن
فقط ترمش کم نشده مثلا شما آناتومی و جنین و بافت یه دستگاه رو تو یه واحد میخونی در حالی ک برا بقیه اینطور نیست فیزیو هم همینطوره مثلا
مثلا دیدی تو نیم واحد افتادی:/

----------


## فرشته13

اهان در مورد اینکه پردیس و سراسری کلاساشون چطورین
ترجیحا با سراسریه نباشی بهتره
تا جایی که یادم میاد تو دفترچه مینویسه که محل تشکیل کلاسا کجاست
مازاد هم که با سراسریا یه جاست
شهریه هم از پردیس کمتره
کارت دانشجویی رو هم نمیدونم در مورد مازاد
پردیس یه واحد بین الملل مینویسه

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط فرشته13


سلام
ببینین بحث اول فاصله اس
یعنی اگه به هر دلیلی نمیتونین فاصله دورو تحمل کنین
قطعا شهر نزدیک رو انتخاب کنین
ولی اگه دانشگاه مهمه تیپش قضیه فرق داره
بعد تو پردیس شما منبع درآمد دانشگاه حساب میشی که خب سخته انتقالی گرفتن
انتقالی هم بخوای بگیری اول کل شهریه ثابت دانشگاه مبدا رو میدی
بعد میری دانشگاه مقصد شهریه ی ثابت و متغیر میدی
مهمانی فرق داره البته
بعد اصن ربط نداره ک تیپ ۱ قبول میشی تیپ ۲ هم قبول میشی
بستگی داره به اونایی ک با رتبه های بهتر اون شهرو انتخاب کردن
پزشکی نوین هم میخوان جمع و جور کنن
فقط ترمش کم نشده مثلا شما آناتومی و جنین و بافت یه دستگاه رو تو یه واحد میخونی در حالی ک برا بقیه اینطور نیست فیزیو هم همینطوره مثلا
مثلا دیدی تو نیم واحد افتادی:/


ممنون.حالا در کل نوین بهتره یا بدتر؟*

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط فرشته13


اهان در مورد اینکه پردیس و سراسری کلاساشون چطورین
ترجیحا با سراسریه نباشی بهتره������
تا جایی که یادم میاد تو دفترچه مینویسه که محل تشکیل کلاسا کجاست
مازاد هم که با سراسریا یه جاست
شهریه هم از پردیس کمتره
کارت دانشجویی رو هم نمیدونم در مورد مازاد
پردیس یه واحد بین الملل مینویسه


واقعا نباشم باهاشون بهتره؟ من خیلی دوست داشتم با اونا باشم میترسم واسه ما کم کاری کنن استادا یا استادای بد بزارن واسه پردیسیا.چرا میگین باهاشون نباشی بهتره؟
واقعا شهریه مازاد از پردیس کمتره؟ چقدر حدودا*

----------


## nani87

> بله تفاوت دارن
> حتی دانشجو های پزشکی دوران انترنی و اکسترنی بیشتر ازدوران علوم پایه شهریه دارن
> شهریه ی دکتری حرفه ای هم در کل بیشتر از کارشناسیه


خدا خیرتون بده که جواب دادید،خیلی اختلاف قیمت داره یعنی؟ واسه کارشناسی چقدر در میاد حدودا ترمی؟ مثلا فیزیو و بینایی پردیس؟ الان شهریه ثابت کارشناسی هم نسبت به دکتری کمتره؟ یا فقط متغیرا فرق دارن؟ میبخشید شاید سوالهام ابتدایی هم باشه بعضا..

----------


## hyun jung

> خدا خیرتون بده که جواب دادید،خیلی اختلاف قیمت داره یعنی؟ واسه کارشناسی چقدر در میاد حدودا ترمی؟ مثلا فیزیو و بینایی پردیس؟ الان شهریه ثابت کارشناسی هم نسبت به دکتری کمتره؟ یا فقط متغیرا فرق دارن؟ میبخشید شاید سوالهام ابتدایی هم باشه بعضا..


اختلاف میزان شهریه که بله خب طبیعیه وجود داره
دقیقشون رو خبر ندارم چون تو دانشگاه ما این رشته ها وجود ندارن ولی خب فکر میکنم یکم بیشتر از نصف شهریه ی دکتری حرفه ای باشه
باز از دوستان اگر کسی دقیقش رو اطلاع داره جواب بده

----------


## Neo.Healer

من قبولی مازاد هستم اما چون ترم اول رو مرخصی گرفتم و نرفتم کارت دانشجوییم دانشگاهه 
شهریور اواخرش گرفتم میگم ثبت میشه یا نه 

اما کارت دانشجویی پردیس ثبت میشه 

مدرک باز نمیدونم ثبت میشن یا نه 

من سنندج ترم اول ۸.۵میل ترم دوم ۱۰میل و برو بالاتر 
........در کل ۷ سال حداکثر ۱۶۰ میل میشه 
بخشی از شهریه اولش باید بدی بقیه رو میتونی قسطی پرداخت کنی 

بعضی دانشگاها به معدل های الف تخفیف شهریه میدن

----------


## Neo.Healer

شهریه ثابت پردیس و مازاد ورودی ۹۷ ترمی ۲میل هست 
ک اگ کسی انصراف بده یا انتقالی باید این شهریه ۱۴ ترم رو بده یعنی ۲۸ میل 
اگ کسی مرخصی بگیره یک ترم باید ۲میل ثابت رو بعنوان شهریه اون ترم مرخصی پرداخت کنه

----------


## Destiny hope

اگه کسی از شرایط انتقالی گرفتن تو پردیس و مازاد اطلاعاتی داره هم لطفا بگه.

----------


## hyun jung

این مطالب رو تو یه تاپیک دیگه گفته بودم گفتم شاید بهتر باشه اینجا هم باشه

سلام
انتقالی گرفتن چه برای پردیس چه برای روزانه ها کلا خیلی دنگ و فنگ داره و شدیدا سخته
فرد به فرد و با توجه به شرایط هم متفاوته
آشنا داشتن خیلی جلو میندازه مراحل رو
تیپ دانشگاه های مبدا و مقصد هم مهمه
یکی رو داشتیم از کرمانشاه به ارومیه انتقالی گرفت مثلا
از ارومیه به تبریز چند نفر خواستن انتقالی بگیرن اصلا و ابدا نشد. بعد تلاش کردن واسه مهمانی که واسه یکی جور شد واسه یکی دیگه نه
از طرفی هم ممکنه بعد از چند ترم دانشکده مبدا به خاطر نمرات خوب اجازه ی انتقالی نده یا دانشکده مقصد به خاطر نمرات بد
یکی هم بود به خاطر سهمیه اش انتقالی گرفت تبریز دو هفته بعد شروع ترم یک
در کل زیاد روش حساب نکنین مگر اینکه واقعا آشنا اینا در حدی که واقعا به درد بخوره داشته باشین

اینا اطلاعات من بود نمیدونم کمکی میکنه بهتون یا نه

----------


## izngoud

> *سلام به همگی.
> بچه ها من واقعا گیجم نمیدونم چی به چیه.یه مشاور درس درمونم پیدا نمیشه.امروز از یه مشاور چند تا سوال پرسیدم همه رو پیچوند.منم دیگه ادامه ندادم.
> تو پستای دیگه بعضی از دوستان اشاراتی کردن.ممنون میشم توضیح کامل بدین.
> من رتبم به بعضی پردیس های تیپ یک میخوره،مثلا اهواز.
> طبیعتا به پردیس های تیپ دو و سه هم میخوره.
> اگه من خواستم انتقالی بگیرم،پردیس دور تیپ یک رو بزنم یا نزدیک تیپ دو رو یا کلا تیپ بندی دانشگاه ها اهمیتی نداره تو مسئله انتقال؟
> میترسم تیپ یک جای دور رو بزنم از طرفی انتقالی ندن و من بمونم و این مسافت طولانی.
> بعد کجا می شه فهمید که ایا محل تشکیل کلاسای دولتی و پردیس یکی هست یا جداست؟ 
> توی کارت دانشجویی می نویسه پردیس بین الملل یا مجازی؟یا کلا کارت دانشجویی شون مثه دولتی هاست؟*


سلام
ببنيد كلا روي قضيه انتقالي زياد حساب نكنيد اگر آشنا نداشته باشيد در آموزش مبدأ و مقصد اگر نخوام بگم غير ممكنه، كار خيلي سخته
حتي در اشنايان من شخصي رو سراغ دارم كه از روزانه كاشان  براي ٢ ترم از اصفهان ميهماني گرفت ولي در نهايت مجبور شد بره كاشان(با پرداخت هزينه پرديس در اصفهان) 
شما تنها راهي كه احتمال تقريبا صد درصدي داره براي اينكه باهات موافقت كنند ازدواجه، كه حققت من توصيه نميكنم براي همچين كار كوچيكي برنامه زندگيت رو بهم بزني
كلا در انتقالي فقط اشنا مهمه نه تيپ دانشگاه و اين جور چيزا
حداقل در دانشگاه ما محل تشكيل كلاس همه بچه ها يكي
بله شماره دانشجويي  پرديس ها با روزانه متفاوته( ولي سهميه اي هاي لاشخور نه) وگرنه طرحش  شبيه بقيه كارت دانشجويي هاس
توصيه من به شما اينه كه اگر اشنايي در آموزش دانشگاه شهرتون نداريد به جاي اينكه پرديس تيپ دو رو انتخاب كنيد و بعد هم براي ميهماني با خفت با هاتون رفتار كنند روزانه تيپ سه رو انتخاب كنيد 
موفق باشيد

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط izngoud


سلام
ببنيد كلا روي قضيه انتقالي زياد حساب نكنيد اگر آشنا نداشته باشيد در آموزش مبدأ و مقصد اگر نخوام بگم غير ممكنه، كار خيلي سخته
حتي در اشنايان من شخصي رو سراغ دارم كه از روزانه كاشان  براي ٢ ترم از اصفهان ميهماني گرفت ولي در نهايت مجبور شد بره كاشان(با پرداخت هزينه پرديس در اصفهان) 
شما تنها راهي كه احتمال تقريبا صد درصدي داره براي اينكه باهات موافقت كنند ازدواجه، كه حققت من توصيه نميكنم براي همچين كار كوچيكي برنامه زندگيت رو بهم بزني
كلا در انتقالي فقط اشنا مهمه نه تيپ دانشگاه و اين جور چيزا
حداقل در دانشگاه ما محل تشكيل كلاس همه بچه ها يكي
بله شماره دانشجويي  پرديس ها با روزانه متفاوته( ولي سهميه اي هاي لاشخور نه) وگرنه طرحش  شبيه بقيه كارت دانشجويي هاس
توصيه من به شما اينه كه اگر اشنايي در آموزش دانشگاه شهرتون نداريد به جاي اينكه پرديس تيپ دو رو انتخاب كنيد و بعد هم براي ميهماني با خفت با هاتون رفتار كنند روزانه تيپ سه رو انتخاب كنيد 
موفق باشيد


مرسی ولی روزانه که کلا نمیارم*

----------

